# Guys I have a serious problem.. any advice would REALLY help



## theo (Apr 17, 2011)

So I'm due to leave for Thailand on the 9th of May. I've never left the country before, I'm super excited and really looking forward to what will hopefully be two and a half amazing weeks.

The problem? I'm HUGELY phobic of syringes... completely irrational I know, I understand that. I have absolutely no idea why I'm so terrified of them but I am... I wasn't when I was younger though.

I've checked it out and I'll need hep A,B, typhoid and yellow fever vaccines before I go. I dont know what to do, my hands are shaking just at the thought of the situation... This is quite seriously one of the most terrifying situations I've been in (And I have been through a home invasion alone... this is worse).

I don't want any posts telling me to harden up or whatever, that is really counter productive, I would if I could. I'm trying to work out how I can do this... the only thoughts I have are: Get super drunk or intoxicated on something before I go. Try and have them gas me with nitrogen before the needles. ANY constructive feedback would really be great. thanks guys


----------



## Explorer (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, it's not like you're a child and can be vaccinated against your will. 

You could ask to be put under gas, with all the expenditure that will entail, and then get your injection. 

You could see if hypnotherapy will help you with your fear.

If you just can't swing it, cancel your trip.


----------



## AySay (Apr 18, 2011)

Are the vaccines required by law?
If not, just go. Missing out on amazing experiences in life = 

I've been to a lot of places, and eaten lots of dirty street food from even dirtier vendors... 
Nothings ever happened to me.

However, Thailand = Cheap whores = Diseases...


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2011)

I won't be having sex with any of the locals, I'm loyal to my woman here 
Aysay have you been vaccinated against all that junk though?
Explorer, im going for the gas idea.. hopefully its not an outrageous price :/ I'm going to call a bunch of doctors soon about it.


----------



## AySay (Apr 18, 2011)

theo said:


> I won't be having sex with any of the locals, I'm loyal to my woman here
> Aysay have you been vaccinated against all that junk though?
> Explorer, im going for the gas idea.. hopefully its not an outrageous price :/ I'm going to call a bunch of doctors soon about it.



No vaccines other than the ones you get as a baby. Which i still have a weird scar from.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2011)

AySay said:


> No vaccines other than the ones you get as a baby. Which i still have a weird scar from.



And you've never had any disease issues? Im fairly worried about travelling to thailand without them though.. likewise, I havent had any immunisations since I was very young.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 18, 2011)

You'll be fine dude, what helps is a really sour candy.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't like needles either but I have problems with getting tattooed (not quite the same thing, I know) but around this time last year when I had to serve some jail time is that upon getting booked in I had to get a TB (Tuberculosis) test done (standard procedure) and I was dreading it but I just held by breath, turned my head and just like that it was over with, only thing I felt was a slight little pinch. Mind over matter, you can do it man


----------



## AySay (Apr 18, 2011)

theo said:


> And you've never had any disease issues? Im fairly worried about travelling to thailand without them though.. likewise, I havent had any immunisations since I was very young.



Never. 
However, I did stay in amazingly extravagant hotels all the time. wub: my parents)
We did venture out a lot though, and had no problems.
Im talking about India, the Middle East, Indonesia, Hong Kong, and some other places.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I don't like needles either but I have problems with getting tattooed (not quite the same thing, I know) but around this time last year when I had to serve some jail time is that upon getting booked in I had to get a TB (Tuberculosis) test done (standard procedure) and I was dreading it but I just held by breath, turned my head and just like that it was over with, only thing I felt was a slight little pinch. Mind over matter, you can do it man


I dont have a problem with tatts! weirdest thing, as I understand completely that they are just lots of really fast needles :/
I've called a couple of doctors and they haven't ever had requests for gassing.. let alone performed them.




AySay said:


> Never.
> However, I did stay in amazingly extravagant hotels all the time. wub: my parents)
> We did venture out a lot though, and had no problems.
> Im talking about India, the Middle East, Indonesia, Hong Kong, and some other places.


I'll be in 4 star places the whole stay, but we are going on jungle treks etc.


Looks like im just going to have to suck it up and cry onto my girlfriends shoulder like a big ole faggot :/


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 18, 2011)

> Looks like im just going to have to suck it up and cry onto my girlfriends shoulder like a big ole faggot :/



Think about it like this... women push out whole human beings through their vaginas and rip the hell out of it in the process that takes several mins and you're freaked out by getting poked with a needle to get a shot that is only going to take seconds to do?... why?


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Think about it like this... women push out whole human beings through their vaginas and rip the hell out of it in the process that takes several mins and you're freaked out by getting poked with a needle to get a shot that is only going to take seconds to do?... why?



To be honest man, I dont know, I REALLY have no idea. I remember when I was about 5 being immunised for polio or something of the sort and not caring in the slightest, all I was interested in was the jellybeans at the end.

I know that its just a teeny tiny little piece of metal that won't do me any harm... but for some reason it evokes a serious primal fear, I end up with huge adrenaline rushes and lose my shit


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 18, 2011)

theo said:


> To be honest man, I dont know, I REALLY have no idea. I remember when I was about 5 being immunised for polio or something of the sort and not caring in the slightest, all I was interested in was the jellybeans at the end.
> 
> I know that its just a teeny tiny little piece of metal that won't do me any harm... but for some reason it evokes a serious primal fear, I end up with huge adrenaline rushes and lose my shit



I don't really mind getting shots as it only last for a few secs, however I'm more freaked out by having to give blood, there's just something about a needle going into the sensitive part of my arm and watching my own blood come out into a vile that freaks me the fuck out.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I don't really mind getting shots as it only last for a few secs, however I'm more freaked out by having to give blood, there's just something about a needle going into the sensitive part of my arm and watching my own blood come out into a vile that freaks me the fuck out.



yeah... agreed. although in saying that, I would be ok giving blood via scalpel. I asked a doctor if that was an option once... his reaction was something alone the lines of " ummmmm... really?" he wouldnt do it.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 18, 2011)

have them stick you while you arent looking.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 18, 2011)

Feel your pain, as I got an irrational fear too, which hinders me from swimming in the sea in my area (northern europe). :'(

Anyway, it might not help you in THIS scenario, but tried hypnosis?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't look at the syringe, that makes it worse. If possible, talk and have a conversation with someone while you're having it done. Take's your mind off things. I fucking hate syringes, anyone who liked them is deeply fucked up, however they aren't as bad as your mind makes you think they are.


----------



## Origin (Apr 18, 2011)

I DESPISE NEEDLES. Other than for the love of god don't get drunk beforehand, generally what I do is just look away and think of something really heavy and convert the rage and horror upon being stabbed and drained or injected into rage from a song. Don't ask me why, I just kinda think it works for me.  Whole time during my tattoo fill-in I was shitting myself with indescribable rage instead of focusing on how much it hurt haha. Success!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 18, 2011)

option 1. go to your local feed mill. buy a bunch of thin guaged animal syringes.
go home and poke the fuck out of yourself.

option2. go to your local piercer and get poked a few times.

option3. go to the doctors office and get some blood drwn before hand. explain to him your situation and ask for his assistance in keeping you calm and explaining everything to you as he draws your blood.

option 4. go in there and take it like a man that aint afraid of no fookin little needles. it aint gonna be no worse than fallin down and skinnin your knee


----------



## eclipsex1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Do something that you can get completely absorbed in while the shots are being administered..

So... Maybe take an mp3 player with you, sit there with your eyes closed taking the song apart in your mind, and tell them to get you randomly so that you won't be expecting it at any certain time.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kill her with a rock.

Oh wait.


----------



## avenger (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah on this one you just gotta suck it up for a minute or two. When I had mono they needled me multiple times a week and I hated needles. You just have to get your mind over it and youll be fine.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is why they need topless Dr offices. If I was in this situation, a nice rack looking at me would totally distract from the needles 

Ask possibly for an oral sedative or as mentioned, gas. Not sure if they will do it or not, but will almost certainly have extra expense with it.


----------



## Sollesnes (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are going to stay in the cities, it is not that serious, but if you are heading into the jungle etc, you really do need the vaccines. 
I am sure many doctors have experience with it, and can help you choose an affordable way to get your vaccine taken under gas or oral sedative


----------



## Sollesnes (Apr 18, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the positive feedback so much. I was really expecting a whole bunch of unproductive spam. To previous messages. Piercing or tatts do not bother me in the slightest, nor does pain. I think I'm a bit too sceptical for hypnosis to work, maybe I could ask for.valium or something? I've never had it before, is it strong enough to chill me out much? I might ask if I can listen to corridors of chameleons whilst they shoot me up. Converting fear into rage could probably work well for me. Might head down to the dojo first and get mad as Fuck whilst working out too. Definitely will not be eating prior to it though.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 18, 2011)

Honestly, if you have someone you're in love with who'd be willing to make the trip, have that person go with you. Look into that person's eyes, and remember how much you love that person. 

It will be over before you know it. 

It's worth a try before spending money on laughing gas.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2011)

the girlfriend is coming with me, Im going to see if i can get a hold of valium or something beforehand too. hopefully the docs will prescribe me some for the occasion, apparently that should help a lot


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 18, 2011)

Keep thinking about how fucked up it would be to go without the vaccines and get bedridden/deathly sick. You'd look back and think 'a couple of seconds of hypodermic pain in a nice clean doctor's office would have been a LOT better'.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 19, 2011)

you can tell em to not show you the needles. not being pulled out of their wrappers. not being put in. not being pulled out etc. keep your attention elsewhere and that way, there is no pain, and there is no fear as you're not anticipating anything. 

it works for children, so you never know. it may work for you

also, if you're there....dont pickup, or get picked up by girls there. unless you're into that stuff, but the women there are often times carrying something 'extra' down below, but look like normal, beautiful women otherwise.... i'm not judging, just warning.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 19, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Honestly, if you have someone you're in love with who'd be willing to make the trip, have that person go with you. Look into that person's eyes, and remember how much you love that person.



Then kill her with a rock.



Explorer said:


> It will be over before you know it.



It'll be over before she knows it.


----------



## theo (Apr 19, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> also, if you're there....dont pickup, or get picked up by girls there. unless you're into that stuff, but the women there are often times carrying something 'extra' down below, but look like normal, beautiful women otherwise.... i'm not judging, just warning.



My mates have decided we are going to a ladyboy bar just for the laughs, but I'm not going to be doing anything sexual with anyone there other than myself 
Got a lovely girlfriend here who I wouldn't ever cheat on.


----------



## groph (Apr 19, 2011)

If this is a straight up needle phobia which it sounds like, then I don't know what to do.

I don't like needles of course, but they're never as bad as they look, you always psych yourself out before getting them.

Any disease you get overseas will surely be worse than a couple of needles now, and those vaccinations are for LIFE. Think of them as armor upgrades.


----------



## theo (Apr 19, 2011)

groph said:


> If this is a straight up needle phobia which it sounds like, then I don't know what to do.
> 
> I don't like needles of course, but they're never as bad as they look, you always psych yourself out before getting them.
> 
> Any disease you get overseas will surely be worse than a couple of needles now, and those vaccinations are for LIFE. Think of them as armor upgrades.



It is indeed a straight up needle phobia, I think I'm just going to have to do my best not to throw up on anyone. Armour upgrades is actually a damn cool way of looking at it... Gonna try to have that mindset


----------



## somniumaeternum (Apr 20, 2011)

I was in a similar phase.. even just looking at the syringe housing freaked me out. Creepy little plastic fucker!

I find that having someone there helps a lot. Focus on them, in a meditative sort of way if you can. (Not to get too out there but it's all about controlling your stimuli and focus). 

There are actually different ways of giving shots. The current nurse that I have no basically pinches / squeezes the skin first then gives the shot. You don't really feel much other than the blood rushing from the pinch. 

On the other hand, I've also had some crazy bitch basically spear me with the thing. Now that hurt and really started a lot of the issues. 

So, I would suggest asking which methodology they use for giving shots and ask them to do the pinch one  (I'm not sure if certain kinds of shots require certain techniques but can't hurt to ask right?)


----------



## theo (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks dude, yeah I can't stand even looking at them, the sight of them on tv or movies is literally unbearable to me :/


----------



## somniumaeternum (Apr 21, 2011)

And do this as soon as possible. No reason to have this looming over your head as the day comes closer.. you should be thinking how fantastic the trip will be instead!


----------



## theo (Apr 21, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> And do this as soon as possible. No reason to have this looming over your head as the day comes closer.. you should be thinking how fantastic the trip will be instead!


So true, Im booked in for thursday next week. that was the closest I could get. stupidly nervous already. Really not keen at all. Hopefully I dont end up hysterical on the day... such an embarrassing phobia :/


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 21, 2011)

tell the nurse you about it. she will probably really understand. DONT LOOK AT ANYTHING INVOLVING THE INJECTION. just close your eyes itll be over before you know it. MY nurse piched a big chunk of my arm and injected there and i didnt feel anything except for her pinching me.

get the shots, its not worth getting an illness like that because of a phobia you are aware is irrational.

you'll be fine...you big pussy hahahaha.
good luck sir.


----------



## theo (Apr 21, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> you big pussy hahahaha.
> good luck sir.



HAHA thanks man  Yeah im planning on not looking at all, might ask the girlfriend (whose kindly coming along) to slap me on the arm as hard as she can just prior to the injections.. she'll definitely enjoy hitting me at least haha


----------



## theo (Apr 27, 2011)

So today is the day, sitting here at work doing very little. opened up my friends big muff pi to see why its not working but even that is beyond me today.. No concentration at all :/


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 27, 2011)

Take an iPod or some sort of MP3 player, loaded with the most thought evoking and/or trippy and/or spacy song you can think of. Start listening to it before the the needle even gets near you. Close your eyes, and just let it happen.

I recommend La Villa Strangiato by Rush.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2011)

So how'd it go? I've got a bit of a phobia for needles myself, and I pretty much always have. It used to make me puke, but now I just pass out. At this point, when I have an appointment that involves needles (especially bloodwork) I tell the person doing the poking that it would behoove everyone there to find somewhere I can lay down while it goes down, because I'll end up on my back whether they like it or not. Lying down is actually really helpful, and I have actually managed to not faint the last few times I was prodded.


----------



## theo (Apr 28, 2011)

I was super terrified. I told the doctor that if I fainted I wanted her to do it whilst I was out. she then said "maybe you should lie down", I really wasn't up to standing though. ended up sitting down with my girlfriend standing in front of me, just hugged her whilst I hyperventilated like crazy. I lost all feeling in my face and forearms aside from an overwhelming feeling of pins and needles... how appropriate haha. Afterwards my muscles had all locked up, couldn't speak because my tongue wouldn't move, took me a few minutes until I was able to be coherent. then a further ten or so minutes until I could stand... and then I had to get forms dictated for me because I was shaking too much to write anything.

But I'm really proud of myself, I managed to do it all without getting hysterical, which sounds stupid but was incredibly hard to do. So now I can go on my trip with no fear or hep A/B or Typhoid


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hell ya dude, bet you are so damn happy it's over with! lolol



Just out of my own curiosity, have you seen the SAW movies? There's a scene in one where a person falls into a small space filled with tons of dirty 'you know whats' and for some reason I'm just imagining a grown man screaming out of fear in the middle of the movies when it happens


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

theo said:


> And you've never had any disease issues? Im fairly worried about travelling to thailand without them though.. likewise, I havent had any immunisations since I was very young.



I haven't been vaccinated for a long time...  

I only do it when it's absolutely required... Or if they release the Super AIDS...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Hell ya dude, bet you are so damn happy it's over with! lolol
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of my own curiosity, have you seen the SAW movies? There's a scene in one where a person falls into a small space filled with tons of dirty 'you know whats' and for some reason I'm just imagining a grown man screaming out of fear in the middle of the movies when it happens


Yea that part of the movie = NOT FUCKING COOL


----------



## theo (Apr 28, 2011)

Not into horror or gore movies, but I have seen that scene... wasn't to happy. and yeah, SUPER glad that shit is outta the way


----------



## DavyH (Apr 29, 2011)

theo said:


> I was super terrified. I told the doctor that if I fainted I wanted her to do it whilst I was out. she then said "maybe you should lie down", I really wasn't up to standing though. ended up sitting down with my girlfriend standing in front of me, just hugged her whilst I hyperventilated like crazy. I lost all feeling in my face and forearms aside from an overwhelming feeling of pins and needles... how appropriate haha. Afterwards my muscles had all locked up, couldn't speak because my tongue wouldn't move, took me a few minutes until I was able to be coherent. then a further ten or so minutes until I could stand... and then I had to get forms dictated for me because I was shaking too much to write anything.
> 
> But I'm really proud of myself, I managed to do it all without getting hysterical, which sounds stupid but was incredibly hard to do. So now I can go on my trip with no fear or hep A/B or Typhoid


 
Well done, that man.

Next time won't be so bad, you know you can tough it out now.

(Did typhoid, yellow fever, hep A & B and tetanus shots a few months ago. Fuckin ow, and I don't normally mind needles that much)


----------



## theo (Apr 29, 2011)

The Hep a/b arm hurts! Typhoid arm has barely any sensation of pain at all.

And thanks man, I really couldn't have done it without my girlfriend being there. The doctor also gave me the number of a therapist who specialises in phobias


----------



## Edika (Apr 29, 2011)

Glad you pulled it through! I am a bit puzzled that you had to do this shots, especially the hep shots, at this age. I did the hep shots when I was a baby (as well as several others). Maybe typhoid and yellow fever is not so common in western countries but hep is something else! So have a nice trip and enjoy your self. I have never visited Asia or Thailand but form photos I have seen it seems to be a beautiful country!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2011)

My advice to you is this: don't look at the needle.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 29, 2011)

Also late to the party but as someone who doesn't like needles at all, you get REAL used to them when you're hospitalized!  Every time I went in I was stuck at LEAST once a day, bloodwork, IVs etc. Never really get over it, gets "easier" I guess but I HATE needles. I don't get nearly as bad as you do, but my veins always hurt later on and in a few cases they have actually bruised the vein so it lifts up and ends up being painful for 3-6 weeks. Yeah, that's fun on my picking hand....


----------



## stryker1800 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've never been afraid of needles, but always been a little tense around since a nurse fucked up taking blood when I was like five. I quickly got used to giving blood back when i was taking accutane, because I had to be tested monthly for side effects


----------



## theo (May 2, 2011)

Edika said:


> I am a bit puzzled that you had to do this shots, especially the hep shots, at this age. I did the hep shots when I was a baby (as well as several others).


I didn't do most of the immunisations when I was young.



HighGain510 said:


> Also late to the party but as someone who doesn't like needles at all, you get REAL used to them when you're hospitalized!  Every time I went in I was stuck at LEAST once a day, bloodwork, IVs etc. Never really get over it, gets "easier" I guess but I HATE needles. I don't get nearly as bad as you do, but my veins always hurt later on and in a few cases they have actually bruised the vein so it lifts up and ends up being painful for 3-6 weeks. Yeah, that's fun on my picking hand....



that sounds fucked...URGH


----------



## Explorer (May 2, 2011)

Glad to hear you got through it okay.

And now, you're also effectively immunized against feeling that something terrible awaits the *other* side of the procedure, once the thing is over....


----------



## theo (Jun 23, 2011)

So I should do an update, I went to Thailand, It kicked arse!
Then I caught the measles and nearly died.. HAHAHA.
Turns out that when I thought I'd had the measles as a little kid, it had actually been some random virus that gave the same symptoms (over confident doctor didn't do any testing).

Posted a thread about it here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lifestyle-health-fitness-food/162141-having-measles.html

On the plus side, all the needles I constantly had to have in hospital have made me a bit better, I'm still far from good with them, and I expect the 10 or so Needles I have to have in the coming months for all the other immunisations I have now learned I missed out on (my mother was concerned after seeing some bullshit doco linking immunisations to autism in children) will still be confrontaing and a challenge, but not ANYWHERE near as bad as the initial ones I had to have for Thailand, those being the first I had had in many years (many years of telling myself I never wanted another one in my life and that they were the worst thing in the world) it was pretty traumatic. 
But on the plus side I have really made progress with the whole phobia thing, yay me!


----------



## HeavyRiffin (Jul 2, 2011)

That sucks about the measles dude, did it affect your trip at all? All I can say about needles is that there are a lot more horrible intimate medical procedures like an endoscopy. Since you have to swallow the camera and tube there isn't any escaping or blocking it out and you constantly choke on your own vomit. 

I know it won't be much comparison if it's needles themselves you're scared of, but I'm just saying at least there are ways to take your mind of that.

Hope you're better!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2011)

The autism being linked to vaccinations is something thats recently popped up too, not sure how much truth there is to it but its interesting. Allergies have also been atrributed to them.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 3, 2011)

theo said:


> ...immunisations I have now learned I missed out on (my mother was concerned after seeing some bullshit doco linking immunisations to autism in children)



Short version: Doctor patents alternate form of vaccine preservative. Said doctor publishes falsified study claiming that vaccines not containing his possibly profitable preservative cause autism. Study is seized by people worldwide. Doctor is found guilty of fraud and of having caused major harm to public health. 

Retracted autism study an 'elaborate fraud,' British journal finds - CNN.com

The truth is, it was about one doctor pursuing money over public health, and not being afraid to lie in order to make money through fear.


----------



## theo (Jul 3, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Short version: Doctor patents alternate form of vaccine preservative. Said doctor publishes falsified study claiming that vaccines not containing his possibly profitable preservative cause autism. Study is seized by people worldwide. Doctor is found guilty of fraud and of having caused major harm to public health.
> 
> Retracted autism study an 'elaborate fraud,' British journal finds - CNN.com
> 
> The truth is, it was about one doctor pursuing money over public health, and not being afraid to lie in order to make money through fear.



Exactly, what a bastard, If I knew where he lived... hmmm
Flaming dogshit on the doorstep! 



HeavyRiffin said:


> That sucks about the measles dude, did it affect your trip at all?
> Hope you're better!


Towards the end I started feeling progressively worse, only for the last 4 or so days, Which just meant I had to stay sober for our goodbye Thailand celebrations. No biggie really.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Jul 14, 2011)

It's bad I know. What are you gonna do about it? There are several options some legal, some not. 

1. Leave it be and hope your doctor isn't like that (If he is get a new doctor)

2. Go hunt down these types of people and rid the world of them (this ought to cut the population in half)

3. Viva La Revolution! - Lead a revolution to overthrow the corrupt capitalist society (It's working within the dictatorships in the middle east/North Africa) replace it with...well there is no appropriate replacement for Capitalism at this time.

4. Fund a Mars or Moon colony and start your own society. (lots of hotties, booze and metal!)


----------



## theo (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going with 4.


----------



## theo (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry for the necro-bump.

But I have news.
I've been seeing a therapist for phobia treatment for the past 6 weeks, Last night I got an immunisation and I did get a bit nervous, But I was SO much better than I've been anytime in the last ~12 years.

Helped such a ridiculously large amount.


----------



## 7Mic7 (Jul 12, 2012)

Think of a woman giving birth.


----------

